# At Play In The Storm



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

14 month old Lush









2 year old Copley


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cool shots!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Lush is stunning! Great action shot of Copley!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Perfect golden pictures.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful photos! I love the first one! It looks like they had a great time!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great shots and beautiful subjects!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks- we have fun even if it is pouring rain!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, your boys are gorgeous, love the action shots and scenery, perfect background.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope Lushie's handler doesnt see these photos , lol. The ocean is not a friend to show coats, but dogs have to be dogs!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Always LOVE your shots ;-) You need to put out a book. Definitely captures the spirit of Goldens!!!

What camera/lens do you use and exposures?? I'm still playing with my new camera, but need to relearn things. I love how you capture the motion and spray.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Those shots are stunning!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The Lush shot is beautiful but the Copley shot is priceless LOL!!! That boy is just having too much fun in a way only a golden boy can. Love it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------

